# Flea and tick prevention



## Cdg711 (May 3, 2018)

I’m new to this so I don’t know if this is where I post this but I’ll try it! I live in Tennessee and I’m trying to find a flea and tick preventive to use on my dogs. My girl is one and since she was a puppy has been taking heart guard and nexguard and I have a boy who is four months and I gave the heart guard and nexguard to him for the first time about a month ago and three hours later he started throwing up and the next day i gave my girl hers and three hours later she started throwing up and my vet said it was probably the nexguard because she’s been seeing that a lot lately so Ive decided not to give them that anymore. But now I don’t know what to give them. A friend uses the seresto collars but my dogs don’t wear their collars much so I was just wondering what some of y’all use!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry both your dogs were sick from the HW and flea protection meds. I give my boy HG Plus and Nexgard. However, I spread them out two-three weeks apart and he's never had any problems taking it. I always give them to him after he's eaten breakfast and I give them on a day that I know I will be home all day just in case he should have any type of reaction. So far no problems. 

Did your Vet recommend anything else to use?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Your vet will know what works in your area. I recently moved to my current location and what I was using had no effect on the critters out here. I've had good luck with Iverhart Max for heartworms, round worms, tape & hook worms. Once my pup got to 6 months I put everyone on Bravecto. Because it's a 3 month flea/tick preventative and puppies grow so quickly the 1st 6 months you need to wait until they stop growing so fast. The pup took comfortis and the weight changed each month. 
But I also don't give them at the same time. I give heartworm meds on the 1st and wait 3 days before giving the bravecto... which is only 4 times a year.
But listen to the vet, they will know what works in your area.


----------



## Cdg711 (May 3, 2018)

When I took the puppy in after the throw up incident I saw a different doctor(ours was in emergency surgery) she told me about bravecto for when he’s older but when I went back for his next shots I saw our regular doctor and he said since they didn’t take the one month supply well they probably wouldn’t do well on the 3 month. But he didn’t recommend another one just told me about the topical ones like frontline and said it was up to me so I thought I figured I’d come here to see what’s working for others.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

My pup, Dax, who is 11 months now, was on Heartgard and Nexgard until he was 8 months. I gave them both after he ate in the morning and on different days. He is now on Heartgard and Bravecto, I give them the same way. He hasn't had any problems with any of them.

I hope you find something that works for you and your pup.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah, I give Nexgard for my pup Maggie. I don't know how I feel about something that's in their system for a constant 3 months (Bravecto). I do like the fact they can eat it, as with topical treatments, if they ingest, they can get sick more easily.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Piper is on Heartguard Plus and Nexguard. She used to be on a topical which worked very well (Simpleguard3), but it had to be applied in separate areas from her neck to her tail, she would try to lick it so we switched to the pill for the reason that Maggie'sVoice said. I separate them each by two weeks (its just easier for me to remember that way), and make sure I give it after a meal. My vet's office is a VCA hospital--Simpleguard may be sold exclusively through them but I'm not sure. 

FWIW Simpleguard3 worked incredibly well up here in tick-infested New England. My good friend has a GR and we are always pulling ticks off of his dog, and never from mine, even though they are always out together in the same wooded areas. I think he uses Advantix or Frontline, not sure which. 

We started the Nexguard after tick season ended, so I'll be interested to see how it does this year.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Two years ago I gave our golden retriever, Sophie (age 12) and our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose (age 9) Bravecto tablets and it sent Sophie into seizures. This was just on suspicion of fleas. We have since lost Sophie, but still have the Pyr and just recently he got some fleas and it seems he is allergic to them. Getting any kind of pill, including chewable, down him is a nightmare since I had to force bitter pills down him a year ago when diagnosed with liver disease. I battle to get his Interceptor HW pill down him. So, I found out that Bravecto comes in topical and I got a tube of it. And that is a choir due to his super thick undercoat.. But it see3ms to be working. He is not scratching all the time now.


Years ago I used Frontline and Frontline plus on my goldens, but it stopped working down here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> A friend uses the seresto collars but my dogs don’t wear their collars much so I was just wondering what some of y’all use!


I tired the Seresto collar one year, it didn't work for my guys. I think it really depends on where you live, some products work better than others. 

I live in warm humid climate, we have a very short winter, rarely get a hard freeze to kill off bugs. Fleas are a huge problem here, I rarely find a tick on my guys. 

The Nexgard has worked the best for them.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I use Vectra 3D. Seems like fleas and ticks may have developed resistance to other products.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First thing - I would talk to a local vet about what kinds of ticks you are dealing with, and what products are proving effective. Some do stop working in certain areas. So see what you are dealing with, and go from there. What is working well for me in Toronto may not be what you need in your area of Tennessee.


----------

